# recherche mode d'emploi IPOD 15GB



## genevieve (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
Because j'ai un ordinateur et lui non, que le cht'it du voisin est venu me demander si je pouvais lui charger son IPOD 15GB qu'il vient d'acheter a un de ses copains.... sans le mode d'emploi (hum-hum).
Bref, etant une bille parfaite dans ce domaine, j'ai bien essayée de lui charger en utilisant la prise ad-hoc, mais il ne s'est affiche qu'une pile avec (m'en rappelle plus exactement), une sorte de signal triangulaire... et rien d'autre.
Ne sachant comment faire sans risquer de lui detruire son engin, je viens humblement vous voir, oh, vous grands manitous des IPOD's et autres engins: Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
A l'avance, un grans merci.
Genevieve


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

Un petit tour sur le site d'Apple, onglet support, rubrique iPod, c'est à dire ici.

Tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur et peut-être même plus 

@++

Clément


----------



## WebOliver (30 Juin 2005)

Le manuel des iPod est très succinct (comme tout manuel chez Apple). iGeneration.fr sera peut-être plus à même de régler ton problème et de répondre à ta question.


----------

